# Do Jews believe in eternal punishment?



## hobbs27 (Jul 3, 2014)

Not so much todays Jews but those of the old covenant.. I see no mention of it in the old testament.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 3, 2014)

CARM has a Jewish thread with several whom don't mind answering questions. I could if your not a member.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 3, 2014)

1gr8bldr said:


> CARM has a Jewish thread with several whom don't mind answering questions. I could if your not a member.



I've never heard of it, if you don't mind I would appreciate an answer from Jews on this.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 3, 2014)

כג  וְהָיָה, מִדֵּי-חֹדֶשׁ בְּחָדְשׁוֹ, וּמִדֵּי שַׁבָּת, בְּשַׁבַּתּוֹ; יָבוֹא כָל-בָּשָׂר לְהִשְׁתַּחֲו- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -ֹת לְפָנַי, אָמַר יְהוָה.	23 And it shall come to pass, that from one new moon to another, and from one sabbath to another, shall all flesh come to worship before Me, saith the LORD.
כד  וְיָצְאוּ וְרָאוּ--בְּפִגְרֵי הָאֲנָשִׁים, הַפֹּשְׁעִים בִּי:  כִּי תוֹלַעְתָּם לֹא תָמוּת, וְאִשָּׁם לֹא תִכְבֶּה, וְהָיוּ דֵרָאוֹן, לְכָל-בָּשָׂר.  {ש}	24 And they shall go forth, and look upon the carcasses of the men that have rebelled against Me; for their worm shall not die, neither shall their fire be quenched; and they shall be an abhorring unto all flesh. 

http://www.mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt1066.htm


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 4, 2014)

So far no response on the Judaism board http://forums.carm.org/vbb/forum.php


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm assuming from searching google that Jews do not believe in eternal punishment, and that there is no such mention of a place in the OT.

Interesting.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 7, 2014)

What about... (emphasis added)

Daniel 12:2-4  (NASB)
<SUP class=versenum>2 </SUP><SUP class=crossreference value='(A)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22084A"></SUP>Many of those who sleep in the dust of the ground will awake, <SUP class=crossreference value='(B)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22084B"></SUP>these to everlasting life, but the others to disgrace _and_ everlasting <SUP class=footnote value='[a]' data-fn="#fen-NASB-22084a"></SUP>contempt. <SUP class=versenum>3 </SUP><SUP class=footnote value='[b]' data-fn="#fen-NASB-22085b"></SUP>Those who have <SUP class=crossreference value='(C)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22085C"></SUP>insight will <SUP class=crossreference value='(D)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22085D"></SUP>shine brightly like the brightness of the <SUP class=footnote value='[c]' data-fn="#fen-NASB-22085c"></SUP>expanse of heaven, and those who <SUP class=crossreference value='(E)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22085E"></SUP>lead the many to righteousness, like the stars forever and ever. <SUP class=versenum>4 </SUP>But as for you, Daniel, <SUP class=crossreference value='(F)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086F"></SUP>conceal these words and <SUP class=crossreference value='(G)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086G"></SUP>seal up the book until the <SUP class=crossreference value='(H)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086H"></SUP>end of time; <SUP class=crossreference value='(I)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086I"></SUP>many will go back and forth, and knowledge will increase.”


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 7, 2014)

Striper, I wish someone or a few people of the Jewish faith will respond to this, but all I have to go on is what Im reading online, here's a couple of links, search for yourself, it looks as if the most punishment they would believe in is 1 year...BTW, if Daniel was suppose to seal that book till the end of time why are we reading it?  


http://judaism.about.com/od/judaismbasics/a/Gehenna-Jewish-Views-of-the-Afterlife.htm

http://www.jewfaq.org/olamhaba.htm


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 7, 2014)

StriperAddict said:


> What about... (emphasis added)
> 
> Daniel 12:2-4  (NASB)
> <SUP class=versenum>2 </SUP><SUP class=crossreference value='(A)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22084A"></SUP>Many of those who sleep in the dust of the ground will awake, <SUP class=crossreference value='(B)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22084B"></SUP>these to everlasting life, but the others to disgrace _and_ everlasting <SUP class=footnote value='[a]' data-fn="#fen-NASB-22084a"></SUP>contempt. <SUP class=versenum>3 </SUP><SUP class=footnote value='[b]' data-fn="#fen-NASB-22085b"></SUP>Those who have <SUP class=crossreference value='(C)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22085C"></SUP>insight will <SUP class=crossreference value='(D)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22085D"></SUP>shine brightly like the brightness of the <SUP class=footnote value='[c]' data-fn="#fen-NASB-22085c"></SUP>expanse of heaven, and those who <SUP class=crossreference value='(E)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22085E"></SUP>lead the many to righteousness, like the stars forever and ever. <SUP class=versenum>4 </SUP>But as for you, Daniel, <SUP class=crossreference value='(F)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086F"></SUP>conceal these words and <SUP class=crossreference value='(G)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086G"></SUP>seal up the book until the <SUP class=crossreference value='(H)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086H"></SUP>end of time; <SUP class=crossreference value='(I)' data-cr="#cen-NASB-22086I"></SUP>many will go back and forth, and knowledge will increase.”



Contempt and utter disgrace? That's the story of my life!
I'm trained up and ready if that's the case.


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2014)

Jewish folks are split in opinions of an afterlife. There seems to be no definitive answer. This goes all the way back the the Sadducees and Pharisees. One believed in an after life and one didn't. This still continues to this day.


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 25, 2014)

Some Jews do Believe in Eternal Place of Punishment
And some do not.
The General belief is people are punished for a time in a Place of punishment but once that spirit is rehabilitated it can go on to a better place.
I for one believe that place was created for Hasatan and his demons and only humans that go there are those who have willingly committed  a pact with Him.


----------

